# Questions Pumpkin Soap



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Can I just sub some pumpkin for some of the GM ?

Patty

Back to top

Bryr Patch

Joined: 03 Sep 2006
Posts: 667
Location: N.E. Indiana
Posted: Sun Sep 02, 2007 9:58 am Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

what I do is take a small can of pumpkin 15 oz and make one frozen bag of goat milk 15 oz short, and then whip up three batches of soap using two normal milk amounts and one of the shorted bags then add the pumpkin, its a triple batch of Horror! I have my hubby help pour this one. but in smaller theory take out a chunk of frozen milk about 2 T and add back 2 T of pumpkin.
_________________
SherrieC 
http://www.bryrpatch.com/ soap, herbs, reg saanens & Nubians. 
[email protected]

Back to top

Patty13637

Joined: 06 Sep 2006
Posts: 915
Location: Jefferson County New York
Posted: Sun Sep 02, 2007 10:29 am Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks 

Back to top

Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians
Site Admin

Joined: 03 Sep 2006
Posts: 3440
Location: North of Houston Texas
Posted: Sun Sep 02, 2007 11:50 am Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Or take a can of solid packed pumpkin and smash it into ice cube trays, pop them out frozen into a zip lock...this way you can just add a few ice cubes defrosted to your pumpkin soap without making big batches or wasteing pumpkin.

I used to try to put alot of additives like this into my soap.....think of it more along the lines as 1% and it's exactly the same. Vicki
_________________
Lonesome Doe Nubians est: 1986 
Nubian Soaps 
lonesomedoenubians.com

Taking deposits on 2008 kids and young milkers.

Get put on the list for the $100 soaking wet buckling sale!

AKC Rhodesian Ridgebacks


----------



## lynpea (Oct 26, 2007)

I just used 1 T of pumpkin ppo without measuring or subbing anything else. It really isn't any diff. than ading any other additives.


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm gonna be making some pumpkin soap this evening.
I want to make sure I have this all clear though. We can just sub pumpkin for milk? Do we have to or can we just add some pumpkin, like we do honey?
I use 34 ounces of milk in my batches. We may actually need to make 2 or 3 batches but I can't do it all at once.
What is the best route? How much pumkpin can you put in place of milk before it starts to get yucky? lol
We are using one of my boss' pumpkins so she can then also sell the soap from her Farmer's Market stand as well.

Thanks!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Vicki's pumpkin soap recipe is in the recipe section


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

I just add the pumpkin rather than substitute it for any milk. I only use about 7 tablespoons per MM batch (7 pounds butters/oils).

Sara


----------

